# Noozxoide EIZO Pro Rewire Installation, Review + Discussion



## xkonfuzed

*What is Noozxoide? *
  
  
  

  
*Download, installation instructions and setup: *
 Download the file here: 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noozxoidelabs.eizo.rewirepro&hl=en
  
 In case it doesn't work for your country/region, here's another link:
http://www.4shared.com/android/DWv1FTCG/noozxoideeizorewirepro_2017.htm
  
**This does NOT work for iOS devices**
  
 AOSP based ROMs and Touchwiz devices (Samsung): 
 Once you have downloaded the file, go to settings > sound > music effects > and choose Noozxoide as the default program. Then open up the Noozxoide app.
  
 HTC Sense: 
 Download the file and install it. Once you have it activated, go to Google Play's music app (the one with the yellow headphone). Open up any song, and click the icon on the top right corner, it looks like 3 dots aligned vertically. Click one Equalizer. Now follow the next steps.
  
*Setup: *
 Click on the line-out audio monitor option, now go ahead and tick the "increase monitor size". Choose your effect strength, i will be explaining the effects on SQ after the installation. I have it set on the last setting which is Large-II. 
 To use the EQ and digital preset, activate the processor that says "deliver balanced natural sound". Now click on the EQ and adjust it to you liking.
 If you have a headphone with a small soundstage, you can use the VSUR mode which is right below the presets. Activate it and choose the room size you like.
  
You are now good to go!
  
Review: Bass, bass, and more bass. 
I have found a lot of enjoyment in this app due to the pure exciting effects it brings to the sound. I will try to explain everything in a simple matter without using any complicated audiophile terminologies. 
  
It seems that with the effects I'm using, it adds a lot more bass to my songs without any distortion. However, the mids do suffer. I don't recommend this app to people who want a flat/neutral signature, this is rather for the people who want a more fun and exciting sound. There is noticeably more mid-bass, 80hz  is really boosted along with the upper-bass. This makes kicks and snares stand out more and makes EDM/Trance/Techno songs a ton more fun. But terrible with rock, alternative, classical etc. This app made my headphones bring all the bass in the world right into my skull, i like that 






.
  
 Soundstage effect: 
 When you activate the soundstage option, it brings kind of an artificial effect of you in the middle of a concert hall. There's a small echo in the sound that makes it sound more "three-dimensional", personally i dont use it. 
  
 You really have to try this app for yourself, very enjoyable and nice. 
  
 Recommended!


----------



## Wokei

Juz downloaded this but i have idfx as my music player n in sound settings ..it is set as dfx effects...and when i go to open this app and effect the changes ...the music sounds better more punch ....without changing the sound -music effects

What are the up n down if i remain at this setting


----------



## jared basshead

awesome little app, unfortunately it has stopped working when i updated my firmware on xperia SP, now it doesnt work in stock rom nor in custom rom, i'm so disappointed, tried spreading the word to developer through my two accounts, the guy wont budge.
 God i miss the SQ so much


----------



## Redcarmoose

Noozxoide EIZO-rewire PRO is one of the few programs I really like. Funny you would think it would be more popular? Nice how it adds volume, when just a little more volume is wanted.


----------

